# MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE RIGHT!!



## BRANDONSMARINECON. (Mar 11, 2008)

IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY WORK BIG OR SMALL WE ARE A COMPANY THAT HAS THE KNOWLEDGE TO DO THINGS RIGHT! MY UNCLE WAS LIL JIMMY SHIRAH WE WERE OVERBOARD MARINE CONSTRUCTION UNTIL HE PASSED IN JULY 2008, I MADE A PROMISE I WOULD CARRY ON THE SAME LEGENDARY TRADITION AND GIVE PEOPLE MORE THAN THERE MONEYS WORTH. WITH THE BUILDING MATERIAL WE HAVE THESE DAYS EVERY CUSTOMER I SERVE I TRY TO MAKE SURE THAT DOCK WILL LAST A LIFE TIME, IM GLAD TO HAVE SEEN THE STORMS THAT HIT THE GULF COAST, WE WATCHED ALOT OF OTHER DOCKS GO UP AND GET BLOWN DOWN THEREFORE I HAVE MADE CHANGES TO MANY OF THE BASIC DESIGHNS TO MAKE SURE YOURS WILL BE THE LAST ONE STANDING!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BRANDONSMARINECON. (3/25/2008)* UNTIL HE PASSED IN JULY 2008,


??


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

give the man a break would ya!!!! on top of losing a family member, he is taking on a huge task of his late grandfather and YOU want to bust his chops over a typing error :banghead:banghead:banghead

I have talked to him personaly and got the story, his grandfather passed in July 2007 and I recommended this site as a means of reports, help, requests, and possible business opps. 

so have another :mmmbeer on me!!!!


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

I knew Jimmy Shirah personally and his crew was one of the hardest working in the area. They will get the job done.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this the company that is located in Navarre off of 399?


----------



## leochoron (Aug 13, 2008)

I AM GOING TO BUILD A DOCKAND WOULD LIKE A PRICE ON PERIDO BAY.

GIVE ME A CALL @438-3625

LEO CHORON


----------

